

Korea's newest humanoid robot Hubo II (video) - eguizzo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJRzJt-Dwic

======
joshu
Added it to my creepy robot list:
[http://creepyrobots.tumblr.com/post/485102832/hubo-iis-
strai...](http://creepyrobots.tumblr.com/post/485102832/hubo-iis-straight-
walking-legs-will-help-it)

